# A Street Portrait



## Tuna (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## myopia (Nov 26, 2008)

I like this. Great with the square crop too.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 26, 2008)

I love the line formed from the stain on the steps, through the girl in black and on to the rectangle below "Gallery".  Spot on mate.  There's more, but that will do for now.


----------



## Scruff McGruff (Nov 26, 2008)

Love it.  Need I say more?


----------



## SympL (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, I don't know whether this crowd is looking for something in particular or what.....sheesh!
A very nicely exposed and composed image, Tuna. A wonderful job of bringing out the variety of tone and texture in the stonework.
Thanks for sharing this image.


----------



## Vinnie90 (Nov 28, 2008)

A lot of great lines in this one.


----------



## David A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm with everyone else. Subject isn't half bad either.


----------



## ernie (Nov 30, 2008)

sweet. love it.


----------



## Early (Dec 1, 2008)

A nice low distortion lens.  I'm just not crazy about the porousness of the building blocks.  It looks overly sharpened in PS.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Dec 3, 2008)

i especially like the vibrance (or glowiness) you brought out of the brick in post processing. nice contrast as well


----------

